# Guns n Roses stage collapse Rio de Janeiro



## Kelite (Mar 16, 2010)

This Youtube link was posted on another forum, pretty raw footage of this storm and it's damaging wind/rain.

*Turn your PC's volume down, as some choice words and comments are made during this clip. 
EDIT from Gaff: Serious F-bomb warning here! Musicians and Stage hands tend to not watch their language when a stage is being obliterated by wind.

YouTube - BobbyJarzombekTV's Channel

Props to Bobby Jarzombek and his incredible nerve- 

Bobby Jarzombek's Official Site


----------



## shiben (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats pretty ballsy, running around with stuff flying and the like...


----------



## Kelite (Mar 16, 2010)

You know, it's truly a miracle no one was critically injured during that strom and subsequent trashing of that HUGE stage. 


-ring -ring

*Alfonzo's Insurance Agency, how may I help you?


*Uh, you may want to come to the staging area with your camera and entire damage assessment crew...


*([email protected]



*click


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 16, 2010)

That tour has had some pretty bad luck. One night a gig they were rumored to secretly be holding at a private party ended with rioting, the Rio gig ended with the stage collapsing, and apparently The Sebastian Bach's Band had a truck of gear that rolled over [several times] while it was on the way to the gig that night.

EDIT: Rumor has it that the driver is okay. Talk about weird luck -- lots of serious accidents -- no deaths.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 16, 2010)

AMAZING! That was some crazy video... and only 2 days ago too!


----------



## shiben (Mar 16, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> AMAZING! That was some crazy video... and only 2 days ago too!



I thought the video was pretty well done as well! I felt like it looked like a film or something when they started booking it for the solid buildings... Insane.


----------



## chris325 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow. Truly amazing that nobody was killed or seriously injured... at 9:38 in the video a clear shot of the destroyed stage is shown, really shocking.


----------



## CSCTech (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank god no one was injured, 
But they must of lost so much equipment. Near the end you can see some moving heads on the framework and I am sure there were more that came down with the rest of the stage.


----------



## Footer (Mar 16, 2010)

Though its NSFW listen to it with the sound on. Nearly every noise that I hope to ever hear while at work you hear on in this video.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 17, 2010)

Footer said:


> Though its NSFW listen to it with the sound on. Nearly every noise that I hope to ever hear while at work you hear on in this video.



Did you mean Never hear?


----------

